

No Action Figures Please - MichaelTieso
http://boingboing.net/2015/01/14/no-action-figures-please.html

======
guiambros
The original memo sent by WIRED's editor in chief is a gem:
[http://www.theawl.com/2015/01/re-new-wired-
offices](http://www.theawl.com/2015/01/re-new-wired-offices)

I can understand the need to keep the office tight and organized, but I think
the tone of the memo sounds more like Morgan Stanley than the " _home of
world-changing journalism_ ".

